# Coral Pics - Must SEE!!!



## mauls

Here are so pics of coral at my new local lfs, they have 3 180 gallons, and 4 40 gallons with alll coral, and the rest is saltwaterfish.

Enjoy the pics.







Click to enlarge them


----------



## mauls

sorry for all the pics, i just thought you'd all enjoy them.... heres some more.


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice pics man


----------



## Guest

Some amazing Frogspawn in there!

--Dan


----------



## mauls

DannyBoy17 said:


> Some amazing Frogspawn in there!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1042629[/snapback]​


theres amazing everything in there


----------



## clintard_leonard

that looks soooo awsome, man i wish i had money and knew what i was doing so i could get a salt tank!!! whats the very bottom pic of?


----------



## Guest

clintard_leonard said:


> that looks soooo awsome, man i wish i had money and knew what i was doing so i could get a salt tank!!! whats the very bottom pic of?
> [snapback]1042645[/snapback]​


Clams.

Dont be fooled, tanks like that are established over years, not nights. In FW, you can add 20 plants at once, and have no real water problems. In SW, if you add two corals at once, or even with in a weeks period time, you are risking the lives of you livestock.

--Dan


----------



## 0123

very nice pics!!!

isnt that bowfront a 150gal?

again... nice pics man!!


----------



## mauls

123 said:


> very nice pics!!!
> 
> isnt that bowfront a 150gal?
> 
> again... nice pics man!!
> [snapback]1042669[/snapback]​


i dont know what size the bowfront is, but they have alot of coral in the 180 gal tanks, as well as the 40's


----------



## Raptor

Nice lfs! Looks liek ya have a good place to get livestock and prices looks good as well.


----------



## Genin

wow the specimines look great and if the markings are the price then you have some great deals to work with as well. awesome lfs.


----------



## Fish Finder

all i can say mauls is that you are the man that is one of the sweetest setups i ever seen. You truly are a insperation to all when it come's to keeping coral.


----------



## smokinbubbles

Fish Finder said:


> all i can say mauls is that you are the man that is one of the sweetest setups i ever seen. You truly are a insperation to all when it come's to keeping coral.
> [snapback]1043767[/snapback]​


hahaha, didn't read the beg. of his post, hahahaha. man thats to funny, hold im im goin to save the moment for a lil bit ........................................................................................................................................................... "exhale" he said that is his lfs aquarium.

J-Rod


----------



## mauls

Fish Finder said:


> all i can say mauls is that you are the man that is one of the sweetest setups i ever seen. You truly are a insperation to all when it come's to keeping coral.
> [snapback]1043767[/snapback]​


yeah! hahah thanks man! But i can only wish that those were my aquariums!


----------



## clintard_leonard

man, them are the most beautiful pictures of a fish tank i have ever seen, i saved every one of them to my computer so i can have some eye candy, makes me want to go salt sooo bad, gosh it even gives me a stiffy in my pants


----------



## mauls

clintard_leonard said:


> man, them are the most beautiful pictures of a fish tank i have ever seen, i saved every one of them to my computer so i can have some eye candy, makes me want to go salt sooo bad, gosh it even gives me a stiffy in my pants
> [snapback]1043887[/snapback]​










lol i knwo how you feel bro! All that crap is, is just a tease to me, because i knkow my tank will never have that many corals, or ever look close to that good. But that camera doesn't even justifiy the coral man, that stuff just glows and theres so many colors.

im glad you enjoyed the pics.

mauls~


----------



## Phenek

these pictures are wonderfull !!! thanx for sharing !!!!!!! you are often sharing some good pics with us ! thank you









I really would like to have such a tank ......








My lfs does not havebeau tiful coral like these ones .....


----------



## His Majesty

wow, awsoem corals


----------



## Jebus

That clam tank is fraking awsome got anymore pictures/info on it.


----------



## mauls

Jebus said:


> That clam tank is fraking awsome got anymore pictures/info on it.
> [snapback]1048181[/snapback]​


ya next time i go there i will get more pics of it


----------



## Guest

mauls can I use some of those pics on NSO?

--Dan


----------



## acestro




----------



## mauls

DannyBoy17 said:


> mauls can I use some of those pics on NSO?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1048334[/snapback]​


ya go ahead man, i will get more next time i go!


----------



## weidjd

Ya, AW (Patrick) is great. He makes runs all over the the 48 with his large uhaul type truck to get tanks used/new, supplies and livestock.


----------



## mauls

weidjd said:


> Ya, AW (Patrick) is great. He makes runs all over the the 48 with his large uhaul type truck to get tanks used/new, supplies and livestock.
> [snapback]1056932[/snapback]​


yea they have awsome deals on there tanks man, and corals aren't that bad of a price either


----------



## hyphen

very nice...must be a stuning sight in real life.


----------



## mauls

hyphen said:


> very nice...must be a stuning sight in real life.
> [snapback]1059106[/snapback]​


ooh yes! lucky im already poor and can't afford that crap, because i'd be........ poor after i bought it all! haha


----------



## Alexraptor

im really wondering how can you have them so close? i mean most sites and books warn about having corals to close to eachother


----------

